# Z3 Radio



## 02 Z3 (Dec 2, 2021)

I have an 02 Z3 and had to change to battery. Naturally i had to punch in the code on the radio but this time instead od playing immediately it ssys "code wait"? Not sure what to do at this point as it has never done that before


----------

